# Meds and other drugs that counteract loss of libido or that increase libido



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

What have people found useful for this?
i personally like to help people with information on drugs i find help stimulate and increase libido and wanted to share them with others who are having issues in that area 

I find

Lorazepam
Diazepam
Zopiclone (all in moderate to high doses) help enhance libido

Kratom- in a small to moderate dose is the best aphrodisiac i have ever taken
MXE, yet to try it but the side effects rate high on increased libido 


Ritalin- i have tried it and although i hated it and it made me bipolar it does increase sex drive depending on the mood you are in but for severe ADD its said to be good although i hear Dex and Vvynase are better for that

Other suggestions?
Viagra
Wellbutrin
Agolmentine


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Of all those, Wellbutrin is the only one I've tried and I agree that it does stimulate libido and pleasure.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Really? cool thanks.
Does it counteract the SSRI effects?


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

I didn't take it while on SSRI. I wish I would've.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Lateralus said:


> Of all those, Wellbutrin is the only one I've tried and I agree that it does stimulate libido and pleasure.


 I agree Wellbutrin does increase libido to a very large degree, as does Trazodone. But I couldn't handle Wellbutrin because it was too stimulating for me. And Trazodone, well, let's just say it can work to well to the point of giving men Priapism.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

paxil destroys sex drive.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Memantine and Yohimbine both improve sexual functioning/drive.


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

Wellbutrin alleviated my fluoxetine-induced loss of libido. Maybe too effectively.
Low-dose kratom may work in yohimbine-like manner, via alpha2-antagonism.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

There might have been Flibanserin (for women only) but FDA stopped it.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

Arisa1536 said:


> Viagra


not an aphrodisiac, it helps with ED but you have to be aroused


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Catuaba root bark but the right one is hard to find, more info:
http://www.mindandmuscle.net/forum/26692-catuaba-bark-libido


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Low doses of naltrexone, naltrexone is prosexual


----------



## mr t (Jan 28, 2010)

D2 agonist like requip, cabergoline (they increase dopamine transmission and decrease prolactin which is main cause of dysfunction, cabergoline is better)
Maca is a supplement that is proven is studies to enhance libido (have copy of it somewhere I got when I attended psychiatry association convention) couldn't find it but here is the abstract from pub med 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18801111
I've tried it myself and it works.
Tribulus
Wellbutrin
Vitamin b6 (lowers prolactin which is the main cause of ssri sexual dysfunction, will wake up with wood haha)

Also google "libido prolactin" & "ssri prolactin" and you'll see what I'm talking about


----------



## mr t (Jan 28, 2010)

Cabergoline (d2 agonist)
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki?search=Cabergoline+
Look under off label uses


----------



## rickthegreat (Dec 22, 2008)

Bacon said:


> paxil destroys sex drive.


Yep. I think it's worse for men but it happens to women too. I'd stay away from that stuff.



Arisa1536 said:


> Really? cool thanks.
> Does it counteract the SSRI effects?


Yes, Wellbutrin is used specifically for that. Although makes you wonder why they don't just switch people from SSRIs to Wellbutrin. Maybe it also enhances the antidepressant effect. I'm never taking Paxil again though. Or any of the other ones for that matter.

Some herbs for "vitality" like Tribulus, licorice, and others can raise blood pressure, so if you on Ritalin or some amphetamine (which also raises BP), you might want to monitor the situation.

Had heard about prolactin. This will be helpful. Thanks Mr. T. B6 too aye?


----------



## mr t (Jan 28, 2010)

rickthegreat said:


> Had heard about prolactin. This will be helpful. Thanks Mr. T. B6 too aye?


Yea google "vitamin b6 prolactin".

*Note that natural vitamin b6 (pyridoxal hydrochloride) does not suppress prolactin, only pyridoxine hydrochloride can suppress prolactin.*

*Effects of pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin b6) on chlorpromazine-induced serum prolactin rise in male rats*


> To investigate if vitamin B6 inhibits prolactin release and to compare this effect to that of bromocriptine, a known suppressor of prolactin release, a study was conducted in male rats. Animals were pretreated with pyridoxine hydrochloride, pyridoxal hydrochloride, saline, or bromocriptine 30 min prior to receiving varying doses of chlorpromazine hydrochloride. Blood samples were obtained 90 min later and analyzed for serum prolactin by a double-antibody radioimmunoassay. Another study involved pyridoxal hydrochloride and saline pretreatments 30 min prior to doses of chlorpromazine hydrochloride. Blood samples collected 60 min later were also analyzed for serum prolactin. *Pyridoxine hydrochloride significantly suppressed the chlorpromazine-induced prolactin rise* (p less than 0.01). However, the suppression was significantly less than that produced by bromocriptine (p less than 0.01). *Pyridoxal hydrochloride, another natural form of vitamin B6, failed to suppress prolactin* under the conditions of both studies. *This investigation may lend support to the concept that pyridoxine hydrochloride partially inhibits prolactin by a mechanism not involving dopamine.*


It doesn't lower prolactin by increasing dopamine like a d2 agonist and obviously isn't as effective. It uses some other mechanism to lower prolactin.


----------



## rickthegreat (Dec 22, 2008)

Some of these are opiate antagonists Kratom, Naltrexone), so is it only for use if you are taking a benzo or something like that for example?


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

Dexedrine or ritalin depending but for some it makes libido worse..but if it works it works well! Mirapex was also something that gave me awesome effects libido wise. As for me ritalin made my libido go up alot but now on dexedrine and it doesn`t help it and I think it lowers my libido somewhat


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

yeah to the above post, both my husband and i tried ritalin at different stages and it both decreased our sex drive drastically, since it caused mega mood swings and anxiety.

Crazymed, where can you get naltrexone?
Yeah we use kratom and it definitely enhances drive but not ejaculation
yohimbine was useless and made us both sweaty and get headaches

Viagra is great for ED and long lasting sex but thats not the issue

are there any medications that speed up ejaculation?
the meds that have got us in the mood dont speed up the ejaculation process, it still takes around 20-30mins to reach climax (not for me because when i take kratom and use different lubes its all good but it takes ages for my husband unfortunately) this was before he was on meds


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

> are there any medications that speed up ejaculation?


Why? I love stimulants in that they can make it last several hours lol.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Naltrexone comes falling out of the sky, if not some pharmacy's have it.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Somehow related:

Proboner:
Ecklonia cava

Pro libido for guys:
D aspartic acid


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

crayzyMed said:


> Why? I love stimulants in that they can make it last several hours lol.


Well it feels better for my husband when he can ejaculate although i enjoy the fact that on kratom and viagra we can go for almost an hour straight, maybe telling a bit too much but you know, i feel like i know you guys more personally than any one else, except my hubby who coincidentally i met on this forum 

Stimulants are not good for us, Sam took ritalin yesterday and had no libido and anxiety so high he heard every sound and sensed everything, he was terrified. he has tried NMDMAs or whatever they are called and that made him hyper and depressive. I do not respond well to stims either

We like our relaxation medications, they increase euphoria and libido but not everyone finds there libido is increased when they are relaxed but for us stimulation kills sex drive.

How good is MXE in terms of Sex drive? Crazy med? i am looking at you since you have tried it and know a lot about this stuff 

Paxil, made my sex drive go sky high but it made me manic too so that was not good


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Arisa1536 said:


> Well it feels better for my husband when he can ejaculate although i enjoy the fact that on kratom and viagra we can go for almost an hour straight, maybe telling a bit too much but you know, i feel like i know you guys more personally than any one else, except my hubby who coincidentally i met on this forum
> 
> Stimulants are not good for us, Sam took ritalin yesterday and had no libido and anxiety so high he heard every sound and sensed everything, he was terrified. he has tried NMDMAs or whatever they are called and that made him hyper and depressive. I do not respond well to stims either
> 
> ...


Hmm cant say mxe made a big difference, ghb makes me damn horney but dont really care for that, i'm all for speed wich makes me last for hours, what a opertunity for my girlfriend to feel crayzymed for hours on end, that guy on prozac goes for hours too but crayzymed and he's amp are way more sexy.


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

cyproheptadine helped greatly after my libido had gone down after taking mirapex for a month. the mirapex helped libido for about 3 and a half weeks before it suddenly reversed one day... but my dose got too high on the cyproheptadine too quickly because tolerance sets in to it after a week. now im stuck looking form something else to help. i dont know what it would do to a healthy persons libido.


----------



## borbiusle (Sep 26, 2009)

MXE lowers inhibition for me but I'd have to be somewhere with a few hot chicks walking around for me to feel a huge increase in libido. Haven't tried Kratom yet but I have a bag lying around so I'll give it a shot sometime.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

borbiusle said:


> MXE lowers inhibition for me but I'd have to be somewhere with a few hot chicks walking around for me to feel a huge increase in libido. Haven't tried Kratom yet but I have a bag lying around so I'll give it a shot sometime.


Yeah I agree that it lowers drive. I was too spaced out and fuzzy to be interested in anything other than lying down. No hallucinations or vivid dreams though which was a bummer. Wont take it again

Oh yeah let me know how u find the kratom, its definitely the better safer and more fun option. it increases energy, libido and euphoria and the come down is easy and smooth and you tend to sleep it off. When you wake up and the kratom is out of your system its very pleasant as its a slow process, well it feels slow.

i think synthetic stimulants are a no go zone for some of us and for me i would rather forgo the high libido on a high powered stimulant as the side effects are way to horrible


----------



## hiddenaway (Jan 16, 2011)

Ginko biloba I hear is suppose to help counteract some of the SSRI libido issues. I can't say from experience whether it did much as I am notoriously bad at taking anything other than my psycho meds consistently.


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

Arisa1536 said:


> yeah to the above post, both my husband and i tried ritalin at different stages and it both decreased our sex drive drastically, since it caused mega mood swings and anxiety.
> 
> Crazymed, where can you get naltrexone?
> Yeah we use kratom and it definitely enhances drive but not ejaculation
> ...


 well try dexedrine or adderall it should help


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Canadian4Life said:


> well try dexedrine or adderall it should help


No way lol, stimulants are like hell for me and Sam reacts badly to them :S
its terrible for manic reactions and i imagine dex would be the same

We ordered some Erythroxylum catuaba (Catuaba) from the same place we get our Kratom.


> "Catuaba" is a generic term for bark from different trees such as Trichilia catigua, Erythroxylum catuaba, Erythroxylum raccinfolium, Anemopaegna arvense, Phyllanthus nobilis etc. The actual species we offer might vary from one batch to another. These Brazilian trees are used interchangeably by indigenous people, like the Tupi. Preparing it as a tea, they claim it produces an* immediate lifting of mood and libido*.


So heres hoping this is good in libido lifting 
we find kratom good but this is known as an aphrodisiac whilst kratom is more of an opiate/sedative

will keep you posted, if anyone is interested in it for themselves i can post the results of its efficacy once we get it and try it


----------



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

Trazodone work for me..
Or MDMA of course :b
Dexedrine doesn't do much for me, but maybe that's because I use it so often

Arisa and all, please keep me posted on what works for you..
Very interesting thread


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

such herbs don't grow in my backyard...well just let me check


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

swim said:


> such herbs don't grow in my backyard...well just let me check


LOL neither although we are planting poppies in our back garden when winter comes to an end.

MDMA would make me loony and not in a good way, my pdoc informed me of the lethal side effects of people with BPD and recreational drugs. Well not all but certain ones, i know MXE and ritalin was hellish in the end as well as i became manic on both. 
Yeah i am guessing herbs are a safer choice for increasing libido
yohimbe capsules did nothing but then again most herbal extracts in pill form dont tend to work or be as effective as the leaves or resin itself does.

Ginkgo, Goat Weed and Yohimbe all sound promising but we have tried all of these in pill form and got no result


----------

